# Favorite type of pet bird?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

To anyone who has had one, or even met one, what is your favorite type of pet bird and why? 

I had a cockatiel a while back, but it didn't work out (I'm allergic) but I would like to try having a bird again some day, when I have my own place and am making good, steady money....


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I think all birds are lovely but especially budgies, I own 150 of them! They have great personalities and the colour variations are just amazing!!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I met someone with a duck! Quite cool. I wouldn't mind having one if I move out and get a house... but I want an apartment most likely (Depends).

Ducks are quite funny to me, so having one would be interesting since it isn't something you would normally see.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

@veggiegirl: I am interested in budgies. They are so cute and seem friendly!

@kfryman: a duck would be cool! My brother really wants one lol. They are pretty funny lol.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I like myna birds, I just think they're really cool. And I'm not sure but I think they are a song bird?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

thekinetic said:


> I like myna birds, I just think they're really cool. And I'm not sure but I think they are a song bird?


I have never heard of those, but I will look them up! Thanks!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Cockatoo or sun conure.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Green cheek conure or sun conure like hannahb121 said.  

They're very quiet and very affectionate. I had one, her name was Baby. Sadly she past away about 12 days later after she was found outside nearby my old school. I stiill miss her very much. it was 3 years ago and I still honor her because she made a huge impact in my life which I won't forget.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Conures look cute and friendly. I'm so sorry for your loss...
Unfortunately I am allergic to Cockatoos because they have the same powder feathers as cockatiels. I think budgies have those too but they are so small that I don't think it would bother me much.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Doves. They're soothing. Also, African Greys and Macaws are pretty.

fruit doves are pretty too.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

African greys have a lot of powder feathers too /:... I have been looking into parrotlets. They look so cute and sweet! And they talk in little squeaky voices! XD


----------

